
Ask HN: Is Intel Xeon Phi many-core processor vaporware? - ActsJuvenile
I contacted all of the distributors listed on Intel website for Intel Xeon Phi 7210 processor, but no one has it in stock.  They are also not expecting any shipments of the product.<p>Intel announced Phi many-core bootable processors with ship dates in June, but they seem to be total vaporware based on my search.<p>Has anyone else come across a Xeon Phi Knight&#x27;s Landing IRL?  Any suggestions on how to get one?
======
brudgers
Googling up socket 3647, it's hard to see what a person would do with a 7210
because there are no mother boards for sale either. Which makes me think that
the people who can get a 7210 are the people who were in the 'focus group'
during its development and that availability will probably come in the form of
integrated systems from companies specializing in that business rather than in
the form of components on NewEgg.

My advice: talk with technical sales at Intel and tell them about your
project. Though the best likely result is that Intel points you toward a
system vendor.

Good luck.

